# Multiple Copies of Same Movie in iTunes Movies Folder



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Hi all,

I tried Googling and searching here on ehMac and couldn't find any similar threads or references... so here goes:

I noticed tonight looking in Finder at my iTunes Movies folder that I have multiple copies of the same movie in the folder, and I'm wondering if I can simply delete the redundant copies. I believe this may have resulted from me "sharing" (i.e. publishing) the movie from iMovie multiple times.

Here's the details:

In the folder HDD -> Users-> Me -> Music -> iTunes -> iTunes Music -> Movies

I can find multiple copies of "movie A.m4v".

No need to have 2 copies of the same file, right? Can I simply delete one in finder, or will this corrupt my iTunes library? In iTunes itself, only one copy of the movie is shown... and "showing Duplicates" reveals no duplicates. Weird?

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

go into itunes and the movies tab left click and select show in finder. Then it will select the movie that is being used in the itunes library so just delete that other one not selected.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you download these from iTunes? If so it may be a standard def and HD version of the same movie. Itunes gives you both, one for iPod and one for screen. Should be labeled as such.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

daniels said:


> go into itunes and the movies tab left click and select show in finder. Then it will select the movie that is being used in the itunes library so just delete that other one not selected.


Thanks! I'll give that a shot.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

thadley said:


> Did you download these from iTunes? If so it may be a standard def and HD version of the same movie. Itunes gives you both, one for iPod and one for screen. Should be labeled as such.


No - they were home movies published from iMovie. They are multiple copies of the same movie - same definition, same size.


----------

